# James Paget and Bourn Hall for treatment



## Fitness Fanatic (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello!

I am new to this site and looking for anyone who has received treatment at James Paget Hospital and Bourn Hall in Wymondham.

My DH and I are anticipating being referred in April and we have been told there is only a 2/3 month wait from then until treatment starts.

Does anyone have experience of James Paget and Bourn Hall? I am slightly worried that the consultant we are seeing at The Paget is not the lead Dr Elfara but a man called Ramesh Appiahanna. I have typed his name into google and can't find any trace of him, so keen to know if anyone has had him before!

Thank you!


----------



## Mumto5dogs (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi! I'm with QE at Kings Lynn and Bourne Hall as didn't hear good things about JP, wish you lots of luck x


----------



## Fitness Fanatic (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Mumto5dogs

Do you mind me asking what bad things you heard about JP?

The consultant was really nice, just can't find any trace of him anywhere! He isn't even listed as a Dr on the paget website!


----------



## KatAaron (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi

My husband and I had our initial appointment at JPH in Feb. We saw the same Dr as you and unfortunately we were not impressed with his manner. We were nervous and the response we received was not very understanding. We came away with questions unanswered as we didnt feel like we could ask them. We have a follow up appointment in april where we will get test results and if ivf is needed which is very likely we will be referred to bourn hall clinic which I have heard good things about and we were impressed with their website. We were also told there was a small waiting list which is positive!


----------



## Fitness Fanatic (Mar 12, 2014)

Our appointment was February too! and our next one is 29th April.

What tests did you have done? We have had a lot of tests through our GP which have identified male problems, so the Dr said he wanted to do one more semen analysis. If it comes back the same as the last two, we will be referred.

We actually quite liked him, my husband is a musician and the Dr asked him about Indian music and drumming which he liked, which did put us at ease. He was a bit hard to understand but was very pleasant to us and we did go away feeling quite positive.

The small waiting list is very good, when I asked how long the waiting list was the Dr was keen to reassure us we wouldn't be waiting long.


----------



## KatAaron (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi

I am glad you had a more positive experience. Our next appointment is 22nd april. My hubby had to have two blood tests - one for genetic testing due to his sperm count being so low and the other we have no idea what for as he didnt explain and another semen analysis. Hope you get on ok in your next appointment.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Fitness Fanatic !!!

I haven´t had any experience with those clinics, but I can give you the link to the East Anglia section ~ CLICK HERE I am sure you will find others who have been to those clinics. I did a search on this site and I can´t find any reference specifically to your consultant, but perhaps the EA section will have heard of him.

Here are a few other links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## mj1989 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, I'm under james paget and have seen both Dr appiahanna and Al Elafara. How did you get on in April? M x


----------

